# Corner Cabinet solution



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have been trying to decide what I wanted to do with a corner cabinet in my kitchen. I don't really like lazy susans all that much. I saw this photo on facebook and thought that this just might work. What do you think?


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I really like that. I'm not a big fan of lazy Susan's either. Either to much wasted space or so much stuff you can easily find things. I do nearly all the cooking at our house and like to easily find what I'm looking for.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Roxanne; where ya been, Girl? You've been missed! 

Here's a thought on a variation of that.
Use a single folding door, and pullouts rather than drawers...or maybe a combination(?).
I think it'd make accessibility a bit easier.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have seen that pic before. Are you remodeling your cabinets or just in the thinking/design stage of a remodel? Or...what?

In our kitchen, we built new diagonal corners. That blind spot really is a waste of space.

Our drawers pull straight out. And yes, there is still some wasted space, but it is what it is.

It seems to me, you would have to modify an adjacent cabinet or maybe both adjacent cabinets to build something like you have pictured.

Here are our drawers. 28 inch drawer slides (100# rating) allow the drawers to pull out fully.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

They work fine. There are some pics of the corner drawers I built in projects. I will say they are a pain to build but they use the room well and a damn good conversation piece.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...and a damn good conversation piece."

Especially with that built-in babe that hands you what you were looking for!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "...and a damn good conversation piece."
> 
> Especially with that built-in babe that hands you what you were looking for!


heheheheheheheheheheheheheheh....


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

@Roxanne562001
Check out this video. They address the blind corner at the 2:49 mark.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I have seen that pic before. Are you remodeling your cabinets or just in the thinking/design stage of a remodel? Or...what?
> 
> In our kitchen, we built new diagonal corners. That blind spot really is a waste of space.
> 
> ...


I really like this idea now that I've seen it . Much better storage solution IMO .

The corner ones look neat too though , and like Fire mentioned , certainly a conversation piece


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I have seen that pic before. Are you remodeling your cabinets or just in the thinking/design stage of a remodel? Or...what?
> 
> In our kitchen, we built new diagonal corners. That blind spot really is a waste of space.
> 
> ...


I like your idea Mike but can the "wasted space" not somehow be utilized as a hidden safe or hiding place? a kitchen cupboard is the last place a criminal will look for any valuables such as cash or weapons etc?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Seems to me that the diagonal corner looks better and makes fora little more conventional storage space. Of course, if the 90 degree counter is already in, that is out and the right angle drawer front makes a lot more sense. Either way an extra long full extension slide is going to be a must.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I really Like that Mike. I am just in design phase. The pics you posted are great.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

I think it is effective and beautiful!!!!
Sid.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I like Mike's Idea it could be done with stock cabinets. Where would you find a cabinet like the one in your picture?


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

mgmine said:


> I like Mike's Idea it could be done with stock cabinets. Where would you find a cabinet like the one in your picture?


You could certainly use a stock cabinet of the appropriate width, just need to make fillers with one beveled edge to mate to the cabinet on each side. If you have the skills like Mike, it's just as easy to make up a false front and put in the supporting structure for the drawers - I think that a couple of the big cabinet manufacturers would sell you just a front for situations like that. One thing to bear in mind though, the countertop gets awful deep going into the corner, depending on the width of the "corner" cabinet, hard for a wife with short arms to reach back there.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> *Hey, Roxanne; where ya been, Girl? You've been missed!*
> 
> Here's a thought on a variation of that.
> Use a single folding door, and pullouts rather than drawers...or maybe a combination(?).
> I think it'd make accessibility a bit easier.


Hi, Roxane.

I am working on an angular wall corner cabinet, right now. Yesterday I placed the edge banding. 
I am also working on a homemade rotary shelf that is giving too much to think about.

BTW, HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

When I built my kitchen I went with the angled corners too. I like the drawers idea and I haven't gotten around to the lazy susans that were going in them so I'll have to look at that idea. The angled corners make for very deep corners and my wife is short and would never be able to reach all the way into the corner so I framed across the back and gave a flat that is about a foot across. I didn't think that all that area would look that good so I built raised platforms across the back which makes a good place to park cook books, canister sets, or something like a toaster oven which is what is in the other corner. 

I do a lot of the cooking and I wanted a long and narrow kitchen so that I could turn around, take a step or two and be at the other side. My 36" cook top is centered in the end. The 2 corner drawers are good places for cooking tools and there was just enough extra room for the spice drawers on either side which I made with 4 x 4 blocks of red cedar and a Forstner bit about the same diameter as the spice bottles. I've been very pleased with the results. Besides looking different from the average kitchen it is very functional.

For some reason the forum won't let me upload pictures. I'll try again later.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Charles.

I am waiting for the pictures. Have you tried again?


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> heheheheheheheheheheheheheheh....


Trust you Stick....>


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> Trust you Stick....>


you'd be one of few...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck;
For some reason the forum won't let me upload pictures. I'll try again later.[/QUOTE said:


> Not enough posts!:nerd::grin:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Exactly the same pictures that I couldn't upload before (as I scratch my head wondering why). The description of them is in the last post I made.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

KUDOS on the spice drawer...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks. I took a 4 x 4 block of cedar and drilled the half circles with a Forstner that was close to the same diameter as the spice bottles.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures Chuck I love the spice drawer.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Roxanne. There's one on each side. I didn't show it in the picture but the cutting boards on either side are removable and slide under the backsplash so that grunge doesn't go under them. That was in case I had to refinish or replace them. There is a small rabbet on the counterside edge and they sit on the counter.

If I make another counter top I would still put the elevated platforms in the corners. I like the look better and the space is more usable. There is a toaster oven on the other one and you can use the oven and still have a counter to full of stuff in front of it which would be in the way if it were all flat. They were a bit of a challenge to fit mostly because of fitting to the exposed oak bevel on the splash but I feel they were worth the effort.


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

Check out IKEAS' UTRUSTA Corner base cab pull-out fitting @$139.00 https://www.ikea.com/us/en/images/p...cab-pull-out-fitting__0260438_PE405352_S4.JPG It's similar to the units on This OLD House video posted above.


----------



## JoelOrlandokitchen (Dec 16, 2020)

Having a good result in kitchen remodeling is very satisfied, it is a great experience for everyone.


----------

